# My order experience with VIP-622



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

Just thought I'd relay this info for anyone interested...

I called and talked with an advanced tech guy regarding the 622. I especially wanted to know if the 622's USB port would support my USB keyboard. He tried to find the info, but said it only showed that the port was used for exporting content to the hand-held devices from Dish and that it was marked for "future use". That would really suck if the keyboard is not functioning for searches, etc.

He also pointed me to the tech support page at Dish, but I couldn't find any manual to download for the 622.

After that call, I called the regular number, waited on hold for 16 minutes, and talked to a fluently-English-speaking (or FES for short) CSR regarding the upgrade to the 622 from my owned 721. Here are the highlights:

* I keep my 721 (which I knew already). Dish offered me a whopping $25 if I wanted to send the unit in to them! LOL!

* The CSR thought that I could use the Dish 1000 antenna in the Buffalo, NY area, but I told her that according to the coverage map I didn't think I could use that antenna here, so I would probably have to have the second dish installed to point to 61.5. I also asked about taking down my owned Dish 500 with DP-Twin LNB so that I could sell it along with my 721 -- she then said that I would be charged $99 for the install of both dishes! I just don't want them thinking they own equipment that I bought outright a few years ago.

* For the life of me I can't comprehend why I have to PAY for a warranty on leased equipment! The 622 comes with a 1 yr. warranty and then after that they want $5.99/mo. to warrant a piece of equipment that I payed $299 up front for and they OWN. Thankfully, and assuming the CSR knew what she was talking about, my grandfathered-in $1.99 extended warranty applies to whatever receiver I have as long as I never drop the warranty. According to her, I can dissconnect my 721 and sell it; meanwhile, the $1.99/mo. warranty applies to the 622.

* There is NO LEASE FEE on the first receiver (this is included in the cost of your programming package). Subsequent receivers will cost $5/mo., but according to the guy on Charlie Chat last night there is a DVR fee on the 622 -- who do I believe?

* There is a $5/mo. fee if the phone line is not connected to the unit and you can authorize the 622 without the HD package, but you have to pay $6/mo. extra to do this.

* There is an 18 month committment to a minimum programming package that has a prorated fee attached if you cancel early. I think it was basically $13/mo. for every month left on your initial 18.

* HD Gold + locals + HBO/MAX = $94.99/mo. plus my $1.99 extended warranty fee.

* According to the CSR, the 622 will be shipped DIRECTLY TO ME and then the installer (like I need one) will come and run a few wires and install the second dish. I emphasized that it looked as though the 622s were in short supply, but she insisted that the unit would be sent out in 2-3 days. My install is scheduled for March 18th. We'll see...

* The CSR seemed kind of annoyed by all my questions, but after all the things I read here concerning conflicting info... too bad for her.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Bogey62 said:


> * For the life of me I can't comprehend why I have to PAY for a warranty on leased equipment! The 622 comes with a 1 yr. warranty and then after that they want $5.99/mo. to warrant a piece of equipment that I payed $299 up front for and they OWN. Thankfully, and assuming the CSR knew what she was talking about, my grandfathered-in $1.99 extended warranty applies to whatever receiver I have as long as I never drop the warranty. According to her, I can dissconnect my 721 and sell it; meanwhile, the $1.99/mo. warranty applies to the 622.


Glad you have the $1.99 warranty. I have the same problem with the 1 year warranty. Cable doesn't do this. If you lease their receivers, they just replace the box as long as you continue leasing it. They also don't charge $300 for the privilege of leasing one of their HD DVR's.



Bogey62 said:


> * There is NO LEASE FEE on the first receiver (this is included in the cost of your programming package). Subsequent receivers will cost $5/mo., but according to the guy on Charlie Chat last night there is a DVR fee on the 622 -- who do I believe?


Believe both. a lease fee <> a DVR fee. They're 2 different things.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Bogey62 said:


> ....
> 
> * According to the CSR, the 622 will be shipped DIRECTLY TO ME and then the installer (like I need one) will come and run a few wires and install the second dish. I emphasized that it looked as though the 622s were in short supply, but she insisted that the unit would be sent out in 2-3 days. My install is scheduled for March 18th. We'll see....


I was told the same thing by my first CSR. She transfered me to a sales confirmation system but as soon as I entered my account number it said it didn't exist and kicked me out. I called back and the second CSR said that the tech will be bring the box with them. Did you get transfered to the sales confirmation system?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Bogey62 said:


> ...
> 
> * For the life of me I can't comprehend why I have to PAY for a warranty on leased equipment! ...


Might it be that you may want the Warranty to cover the Dish itself, LNB's and internal/external Coax and connectors?


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

bavaria72 said:


> I was told the same thing by my first CSR. She transfered me to a sales confirmation system but as soon as I entered my account number it said it didn't exist and kicked me out. I called back and the second CSR said that the tech will be bring the box with them. Did you get transfered to the sales confirmation system?


No, I didn't get transferred to anyone else.

Someone here said that new customers will have their units delivered by the installer while existing customers will have their 622 shipped to them directly. Dunno which is true.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

SaltiDawg said:


> Might it be that you may want the Warranty to cover the Dish itself, LNB's and internal/external Coax and connectors?


Maybe, but if that's so, I'll take my chances. The likelyhood of something going wrong with the dish, cable, or LNBs is virtually nil, as opposed to the likelyhood that the receiver will have flaws (at Dish you're always a paying beta tester!)


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Plus LNB's are not particularly expensive - you can get them reasonably off ebay. I'll take my chances too.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

kmcnamara said:


> They also don't charge $300 for the privilege of leasing one of their HD DVR's.


The cable company that serves my area charges $9.95 for the first and $19.90 for each successive DVR under their Gold plan, so I guess maybe they're approaching things differently. The cable company spreads it out, but they will wring the money out of you with the higher monthly rate.

Last I checked, equivalent cable service for me was going to be almost $24/month higher which amounts to $288 more in the first year. Either way, I get comparable programming and pay a comparable price. Year two bodes much better for Dish.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Bogey62 said:


> No, I didn't get transferred to anyone else.
> 
> Someone here said that new customers will have their units delivered by the installer while existing customers will have their 622 shipped to them directly. Dunno which is true.


That would be cool by me. I'll be up and run the same day it is delivered (if it is delivered). I can certainly empathies with E*regarding this. I do not deal with a Customer base even close to the size of E*and it is all I can do to keep my Customers happy. What a logistic nightmare on their part. It is going pretty darn good so far if you ask me.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

kmcnamara said:


> Glad you have the $1.99 warranty. I have the same problem with the 1 year warranty. Cable doesn't do this. If you lease their receivers, they just replace the box as long as you continue leasing it. They also don't charge $300 for the privilege of leasing one of their HD DVR's.
> 
> Believe both. a lease fee <> a DVR fee. They're 2 different things.


I just confirmed this with a second CSR today. She said there is a DVR fee ($5.98) and a lease fee ($5.98). Boy, I guess I had it good with the 721's no DVR fee and the fact that I didn't pay a lease fee either.

She also confirmed that my $1.99 warranty plan will remain in effect for the 622, and that the 622 will be shipped directly to me. What was funny about this is that she said the 622 wasn't shipped yet because they just started making them on Feb 1st and they make them as they are ordered. 

What still bugs me is that I can't take down the dish I own so that I can sell it along with my 722! Dish wants $99 if I do that! Also, it bugs me that I even have to pay for an extended warranty on a LEASED piece of equipment! I can see this if I bought the unit outright, but not when I am LEASING it!


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Bogey62 said:


> I just confirmed this with a second CSR today. She said there is a DVR fee ($5.98) and a lease fee ($5.98). Boy, I guess I had it good with the 721's no DVR fee and the fact that I didn't pay a lease fee either.


The 721 was the last DVR that Dish released that didn't have a DVR fee, everything after that has had the fee. As for the lease fee, it's really only $1.00 more than an owned receiver since if you were to activate a second receiver you'd be paying a $5.00 a month additional outlet fee. They used to be the same but Dish raised raised the fee on this receiver.


----------



## SunnyCA (Feb 16, 2006)

I ordered mine on Feb 1, it arrived yesterday. The install was 
also scheduled for March, but today I called the local installer
and they are coming tomorrow 12-5. Just before that I talked
to 2 CSRs and they were in "sorry can't help you" mode.

So, talk to installer - they may sqeeze you in; CSRs are clueless as usual



Bogey62 said:


> Just thought I'd relay this info for anyone interested...
> My install is scheduled for March 18th. We'll see...
> 
> * The CSR seemed kind of annoyed by all my questions, but after all the things I read here concerning conflicting info... too bad for her.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

Rob Glasser said:


> The 721 was the last DVR that Dish released that didn't have a DVR fee, everything after that has had the fee. As for the lease fee, it's really only $1.00 more than an owned receiver since if you were to activate a second receiver you'd be paying a $5.00 a month additional outlet fee. They used to be the same but Dish raised raised the fee on this receiver.


I'm going to deactivate the 721 and sell it. It just looks like Dish is getting every penny out of its subscribers, especially by making us pay to warrant equipment that they own and charged us $299 up front for the privilege of "renting".


----------



## MusicDan (Feb 10, 2006)

Bogey62 said:


> Just thought I'd relay this info for anyone interested...
> 
> I called and talked with an advanced tech guy regarding the 622. I especially wanted to know if the 622's USB port would support my USB keyboard. He tried to find the info, but said it only showed that the port was used for exporting content to the hand-held devices from Dish and that it was marked for "future use". That would really suck if the keyboard is not functioning for searches, etc.
> 
> ...


If you swap out a receiver with the $1.99 extended warranty, the extended warranty will not transfer to the new receiver.

As a DHA customer, there is no lease fee on the first receiver when you open your account. However, if you upgrade a receiver through DIU, there is a lease fee even if you have only one receiver.

No way the receiver would be shipped in 2-3 days. Install dates were not set at roughly 3 weeks from the date of order because installers were busy, but to insure the receiver is received prior to the install date.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

MusicDan said:


> If you swap out a receiver with the $1.99 extended warranty, the extended warranty will not transfer to the new receiver. ...


We *added* a 942 to our two 508's and the Warranty remained $1.99/Mo. Also, the Warranty covers not just the owned or rented Receivers, but also the intrernal and external cables and also the Dish and LNB's.


----------



## MusicDan (Feb 10, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> We *added* a 942 to our two 508's and the Warranty remained $1.99/Mo. Also, the Warranty covers not just the owned or rented Receivers, but also the intrernal and external cables and also the Dish and LNB's.


I appreciate what you are saying. Maybe some clarification is needed. The $1.99 warranty remained because you still have a receiver on the account that had that warranty. If you swap out or remove the original receiver/s with the extended warranty, you'll find that you will no longer be paying $1.99 a month.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

MusicDan said:


> I appreciate what you are saying. Maybe some clarification is needed. The $1.99 warranty remained because you still have a receiver on the account that had that warranty. If you swap out or remove the original receiver/s with the extended warranty, you'll find that you will no longer be paying $1.99 a month.


Two separate CSRs don't agree with this statement.

I guess I'll find out when my first bill comes.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

Bogey62 said:


> Two separate CSRs don't agree with this statement.
> 
> I guess I'll find out when my first bill comes.


OK, I just called a third time to verify this. The CSR transferred me to a guy in advanced tech support (??)

He verified that the $1.99 would cover ANY receiver(s) and all the dish equipment (LNBs, etc.) that I had on my system. As long as I never drop my services or "upgrade" my warranty plan, it will remain $1.99 grandfathered in. He did say that there was a plan for people that didn't want to pay for a service call, etc. that probably wasn't grandfathered in, but that doesn't apply in my case.

He also said that I would have to pay $5.98 lease fee and $5.98 PVR fee for the 622 -- an earlier CSR said the PVR fee was waived on the first unit (?)

Another interesting point, and one that I posted in another area, is the fact that they seem to want you to pay for an extended warranty on a LEASED piece of equipment after the first year. He said that this is not true. Dish owns the leased 622 and they will therefore replace it at any time as long as the issue is not caused by the customer. The extended warranty seems to only be for the dish, LNBs, cabling, etc.


----------

